# Clarification on posting covers?



## VÃ¶lf (Sep 23, 2009)

I have some covers i did of songs... am I allowed to post them, or does that violate the policy? 

I remember seeing... was it the "By You- For You" post in a forum? Can't find it now  so I figure I'd just ask here.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 23, 2009)

I tink you can cover stuff but you need to give credit to the artist covered


but it could have changed


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 23, 2009)

The cover is actually by you, so you're good. But yes, do credit the original artist, I think that's a universal necessity.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 23, 2009)

Yupyup.

"As a Music Submission - Users may not upload original copyright renditions of audio. Covers and karaoke-style submissions are permitted tracks provided full credit is given to the original performing artists," says the AUP.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Sep 24, 2009)

awesome XD thanks


----------

